
Classic Unix/Linux editor Vim gets first update in years - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/vim-update-classic-unix-linux-editor-gets-first-update-in-years/
======
kkuehl
First _major_ release.. You won't believe feature number 4!

------
thecrumb
Thanks neovim! ;)

